# Lan Kabel + Switch



## RuXeR (9. März 2011)

Hi,

da wir am Überlegen sind, bei uns Lan Kabel zu verlegen, da das W-Lan von unserem Router (so ein billiger Alice Router) ziemlich bescheiden ist, möchte ich euch fragen, was ihr mir empfehlen könnt (Kabelverlegung, welche Kabel, welches Switch).

Wir möchten 3 PCs per Lan anbinden. Der Router steht im Flur von da aus geht es ca. 15m an der Wand lang zum 1. PC. Zu Pc 2 und 3 sind es ca. 20m von dort brauch ich dann ein Switch mit 1m Kabel zum 2 Pc und ca. 10m zum 3. Pc oder 2x 20m Kabel.

Meine Fragen sind nun:

Was für Kabel empfehlt ihr mir, cat 5/5e oder doch lieber cat 6? Reicht ein biliges NoName Kabel oder sollte ich eins von einer besonderen Marke nehmen? Welches Switch könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Wenn ich die Variante mit dem Switch nehme, verläuft das 20m Kabel ca. 10m an einem Heizungsrohr (Temp. sind bis 80°), kann das zu schlechterer Verbindung führen?

Hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, da ich davon keine Ahnung habe.


Gruß

Christian


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2011)

Beim Kabel langt Cat6, empfohlen wird heute trotzdem Cat7. Die Heizung stellt kein Problem da. Was den Switch angeht: Nimm was mit Gigabit, die brauchbaren kosten ca 25 Euro.


----------



## robbe (9. März 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Beim Kabel langt Cat6, empfohlen wird heute trotzdem Cat7. Die Heizung stellt kein Problem da. Was den Switch angeht: Nimm was mit Gigabit, die brauchbaren kosten ca 25 Euro.


 
Du meinst sicher CAT5e und CAT6. CAT7 ist garnicht für den Heimgebrauch gedacht.(Da andere Stecker)

Ich persönlich verwende meistens CAT5e und das reicht auch vollkommen aus. Damit ist Gigabit möglich und wenn du es nicht grade in einer Mikrowelle betreibst, dürfte die Abschirmung auch reichen.

Ob die Heizung wirklich keine Probleme darstellt, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Auf einem LAN-Kabel was ich mir grad angeschaut hab, steht 60°c drauf. Ich denke die Ummantelung könnte bei der Hitze Probleme machen.


----------



## riedochs (9. März 2011)

Ich denke wir reden von verschiedenen Kabeln. Ich rede von Verlegekabel und du eher von fertig Ware.


----------



## RuXeR (9. März 2011)

Was ist besser Verlegekabel oder Patchkabel? Da ich nicht wirklich Ahnung vom Anschließen habe, werde ich wohl Patchkabel nehmen. Als Kabel würde ich die hier nehmen: 15m 20m 10m 1m
Und als Switch: Switch

Was haltet ih davon?


----------



## riedochs (10. März 2011)

Ich bevorzuge Verlegekabel. Das Auflegen ist kein Problem. Mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug in 5 Minuten erledigt.
Beim Switch eher diesen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - D-Link DES-1008D 8-Port Switch 10/100Mbps Von dem TP-Link war ich nicht so begeistert.


----------



## RuXeR (11. März 2011)

Braucht man für Verlegekabel besonderes Werkzeug um die Stecker anzuschließen, bzw. besondere Stecker? Was für Kabel kannst du mir empfehlen? Ist das hier okay?


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2011)

An Verlegekabel werden normalerweise keine Stecker angeschlossen sondern das Kabel an Patchdosen angeschlossen. Dafür verwendet man ein LSA Werkzeug.

Kabel: http://direkt.jacob-computer.de/Net...NC_(Meterware_ohne_Stecker)_artnr_326014.html (gibt es als Meterware)

Dosen: DIGITUS DN-9006-N - DN-9006-N (Dosen gibt es derzeit nur als Cat6. Es gibt auch Unterputzdosen)

Werkzeug: Intellinet LSA+ Impact Tool - 504485


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2011)

An Verlegekabel werden normalerweise keine Stecker angeschlossen sondern das Kabel an Patchdosen angeschlossen. Dafür verwendet man ein LSA Werkzeug.

Kabel: EFB-Elektronik Verlegekabel Cat7 STP PIMF 4x2x0,55 600MHz FRNC (Meterware ohne Stecker) (gibt es als Meterware)

Dosen: DIGITUS DN-9006-N - DN-9006-N (Dosen gibt es derzeit nur als Cat6. Es gibt auch Unterputzdosen)

Werkzeug: Intellinet LSA+ Impact Tool - 504485


----------



## RuXeR (11. März 2011)

Kostet bei dem Kabel der Meter 4,70€? Ganz schön teuer oder?


----------



## riedochs (11. März 2011)

Du, das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hatte mein Kabel vor 2 Jahren gekauft und ca 2,50 Euro für den Meter hier bei örtlichen Elektroladen bezahlt.


----------



## RuXeR (18. März 2011)

Wir haben uns jetzt doch für die Variante mit normalen Lankabel entschieden, da ich das mit dem Verlegekabel doch zu aufwendig finde...


----------

